

Yammer moving away from Scala - latchkey
https://gist.github.com/7565976a89d5da1511ce

======
lucian1900
I've been looking for alternatives to Java for Android development. Since
Python and Clojure aren't options (right now anyway), I looked at Scala among
others.

I found the syntax pretty terrible, worse than Java in several ways. In
particular, too complex. I also found the object system overly complicated
(and I find Haskell's ok).

~~~
svenefftinge
Have a look at Xtend (<http://xtend-lang.org>). It's exactly what the yammer
guy is looking for: convenience of Scala (closures, type inference, and more)
without the complexity.

And it compiles to Java source code, which makes it an ideal language for
Android development.

~~~
discreteevent
If you are the real Sven then kudos for signing your name to this comment but
I think it looks a bit opportunistic of you to pile on in this context with a
recommendation for your language. No language is perfect and xtend itself
hasn't even been used in anger yet.

~~~
svenefftinge
Yes, I was recommending it as an answer to the Android question. I should have
left out the bit about the "Yammer guy". I like Scala btw.

------
michaelcampbell
Fascinating writeup, honestly. I've only dabbled with Scala around the edges
and have been focusing on Clojure recently, so I don't have enough experience
to agree or disagree with that, but Scala always felt too ... something, for
me. I'm having fun with Clojure, and the community is wonderful. For quicky
java-esque one-offs, Groovy is suiting me.

But to each their own.

------
jbrkr
Also available here: <https://gist.github.com/1406238>

------
jodastephen
I've also copied it to my blog, in case the new gist disappears:
[http://blog.joda.org/2011/11/real-life-scala-feedback-
from-y...](http://blog.joda.org/2011/11/real-life-scala-feedback-from-
yammer.html)

------
eneveu
Note that InfoQ covered the whole story (which is how I found out about this
HN discussion): <http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/11/yammer-scala>

------
alexobjelean
Would love to hear more feedback regarding usage of scala in big companies
with large code-base.

------
latchkey
Interesting that it has gone away now. @jbrkr, thanks for finding a new link.

~~~
codahale
I'm curious as to where you got that link, considering that I didn't share my
personal correspondance with Typesafe with you.

------
jameskilton
Gist has been deleted, did the OP happen to grab the text?

